

Implementing a blog in Common Lisp Part 1 - jkush
http://dirtyhack.org/vetler/docs/cl-webapp-intro/part-1/

======
jimbokun
I notice that "implement a blog" is the new "Hello World" for introducing a
web framework.

~~~
mrtron
Blog/Poll are both certainly good examples of common uses of a framework.

I personally did the blog/poll test on a few frameworks I evaluated.

------
cstejerean
Why use HTML-TEMPLATE?

~~~
tarkin2
I've used it before because I've wanted to separate my Html code from my Lisp
code. It works well enough. It even automatically updated itself when I
changed either my Html or Lisp code.

I did have to bundle all my variables up into a hash table though.

~~~
cstejerean
Coming from Python and Genshi templates I found HTML-TEMPLATE to be incredibly
ugly. It would appear that YACLML seems to have an implementation of TAL
(which came from Zope) that seems a bit closer to Genshi. Otherwise you have a
higher chance of generating proper XHTML with CL-WHO than with HTML-TEMPLATE.

